# HELP - My Doe Rat Is Weeing Blood!



## Becky8 (Jun 2, 2011)

I found blood in the cage this morning, but after checking all 5 does I couldn't see anything wrong.

I cleaned the cage out and checked back 2 hours later and again there was blood in the cage. 

Checked all rats again and noticied one of my adult does (around 15 months old) had blood on her private parts so it looks as though shes passing blood when weeing.

I've checked the other 4 and there fine.

The adult doe has never had any health issues. She's still happily playing, eating and drinking.

Anyone know of a vet in the Manchester area (around M27 postcode) who I could take her to tonight or first thing in the morning? How much should I be looking at to pay to get her checked out by a vet and treatment?

Would really appreciate quick replies as I'm really worried


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

It's either a UTI or Pyometra. Sorry for being crude, but which 'hole' is the blood coming from? I'd want to get her to the vet tonight as Pyo can kill quickly. I don't live in that area so I can't recommend a vet, though I'm sure there will be someone along shortly.


----------



## Becky8 (Jun 2, 2011)

It's coming from her vagina as I seen blood on the tip of it (the part which sticks out).

I'm really worried now and want to get her to a vet tonight!

I'm looking through Google now but was really hoping for a recommend vet for rats from here. If no reply within 30 mins I'm going to have to ring one I find from google.


----------



## Becky8 (Jun 2, 2011)

Just rang a vet 2 miles away. Been told £56 to look at her and then more for any treatment but looking at £80-£90, does this seem about right?


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

Becky8 said:


> Just rang a vet 2 miles away. Been told £56 to look at her and then more for any treatment but looking at £80-£90, does this seem about right?


That sounds about right for a trip to an emergency vet.

If it is pyo then she should be put on high dose antibiotics tonight, then you really need to look for an exotics vet as she will need to be spayed ASAP. As I said earlier, pyo is a killer, but as she's bleeding it means it's an open pyo which isn;t quite as dangerous as a closed pyo as the infection can drain out.

If it's a UTI then she will also need high dose antibiotics for at least 14 days, and probably more like a month.

Good luck at the vets. Give her a gentle snuggle from me.


----------



## Becky8 (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanks again.

I've also just noticed she has a swollen face (well around her mouth / under her nose) has this got anything to do with the blood shes weeing?

I'll glady take her to an emergeceny vet tonight unless she will be okay until the morning? Reason I ask about the morning is because £90 is money I don't have spare right now so will have to go on the credit card and I've been told normal hours will be much cheaper.

However, if it's 100% recommend to get her tonight then that's fine as her life is worth more than £90 to me!


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

I don't think it would have anything to do with the blood, no, but it could be a facial abcess which also needs antibiotics as they can eat into the bone. 

To be honest, if she was my rat then she'd be at the vets tonight. If she doesn't have pyo then great, but if she does then you will know you've given her the best chance of getting better. Maybe you could ask the vet if they'd be OK with you paying half now and half later when you've got the money.


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

Becky8 said:


> Thanks again.
> 
> I've also just noticed she has a swollen face (well around her mouth / under her nose) has this got anything to do with the blood shes weeing?
> 
> ...


to be honest if it was me I would go tonight  just because if anything happened during the night I would feel guilty. .. but I don't know anything about these illnesses she might be fine until the morning but I'll leave the advice to people who know what they're talking about on here


----------



## Becky8 (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm taking her to petmedics but my worry is there not familiar with rats as I've read many horror stories of rats being given the wrong antibiotics and/or treatment which have put their lives at even more risk!


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

Becky8 said:


> I'm taking her to petmedics but my worry is there not familiar with rats as I've read many horror stories of rats being given the wrong antibiotics and/or treatment which have put their lives at even more risk!


You could just ask them for baytril at the dose of 0.1ml per 100g of body weight. Baytril is licenced for small animals, so she will be fine with it. I'd recommend going on the Fancy Rats forum to look for a vet to take her to if she needs to be spayed.


----------



## Becky8 (Jun 2, 2011)

I took Balou to the vets. They told me it's a urine infection and have put her on 0.1m Baytril (2.5%) twice a day.

Said she's in no pain and seems very happy. There's been no blood (that I've seen) in the cage today, vet said to take her back in after a week of Baytril if blood in her urine is still happening.


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

How much does she weigh? Most vets under dose baytril. Also, have they told you to give it in the water or in food?

Even if it appears to have cleared up after 7 days I'd still ask for another weeks worth of baytril to kill off any remaining infection that could flait up again. 

Hope she's better soon


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

Becky8 said:


> I took Balou to the vets. They told me it's a urine infection and have put her on 0.1m Baytril (2.5%) twice a day.


I thought you said it was coming from her vagina?


----------



## Becky8 (Jun 2, 2011)

spoiled_rat said:


> I thought you said it was coming from her vagina?


I don't know the exact words, but the bit which sticks out on female rats.


----------

